# 6220 switcher front lamp socket



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

Does anyone know the number of the 6220 diesel bell ringer switcher lamp socket for the engine front? It has three tabs on the bottom to secure it to the frame.
Does anyone know where I can buy one?
Thanks
Newtown Joe


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Second page.

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com//6220-50.htm


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*That's it!*

Thanks for the help.


----------

